# Accomodations in Solvang for ToC



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm fortunate enough to have a work related one day course on Feb 23 in Ventura. Being from Canada, I decided to head down the week before and get in some riding and perhaps catch a stage or 2 of the Tour of Cali.

I know very little about the area, but it appears that Solvang is close enough to Ventura to act as a base. If I remember correctly, Disco held a training camp in the area a few years back, so I figure the riding must be decent.

I'm looking for tips/advise about accomodations in the area. I guess a hotel would do the trick, but if I can find somewhere to perhaps rent a room/house/basement for the week, that might be better. Some place where I could store some food and prepare some meals. I get sick of eating out for 3 squares a day pretty quickly.

I'm planning on arriving Feb 17 and flying out Feb 24. Any tips would be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Joe

I would guess finding a room in Solvang during the ToC might be an issues. Buellton is just about four miles from Solvang and is right off Highway 101. Another option is Lompoc, which is about another 15 miles west. Lompoc would be your best bet if you are looking for a cheap place to stay.

Are for rides in the Solvang/Santa Ynez area, this like should provide you with a number of great routes.

http://www.mapmyride.com/find-ride/united-states/ca/solvang/page1

Cheers!
RG


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Cycling in Solvang centers around the Sandinavian Inn. It's just a regular hotel, but hosts the Solvang century and teams stay there.

Buellton is good bet for motels, RetroGrouch mentioned. There are number of modestly priced places there and it's only a few miles to Solvang.

Ventura is about an hour's drive to Solvang. Cycling in Ventura is not bad, but if your were actually staying in the Santa Ynez Valley, where Solvang is located, you'd be lot happier. It's a quiet area featuring wineries and ranches. If you have to be in Ventura for just the one day, I would try to find a room in the Solvang area.

Another alternative is to look around Santa Barbara. It's halfway between Solvang and Ventura, and is a very happening town. The cycling is very good in SB, although the ride to Solvang involves climbing a fairly prodigious hill.

Have fun!
JSR


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks guys

As you suggested, no rooms available in Solvang for the week. Because I wanted to make some of my own meals, I decided to rent an RV and I am have booked a site in Buellton. Slightly more expensive than staying in a hotel, but as three meals a day in restaurants gets old fast, it should do the trick.

Some of those rides look excellent. I think I'll need to bring a GPS - seems it could be easy to make a wrong turn - lots of rural intersections with roads going off in all directions. I'm looking forward to the trip.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Good choice, Joe. You're going to love riding in that area. Here are a few specific tips:

- I notice that a number of the rides heading west of Buellton start on Hwy 240. A nice alternative is Santa Rosa Rd., which is very quiet and bucolic. It can be found just west of HWY 101 and just south of town.

- Mt. Figueroa (or Mt. Fig as it's called in the list posted by Retro Grouch) is the big climb in the area. This would provide a test for anyone.

- Foxen Canyon is another nice route, not really on the way to anyhwere, so it's fairly quiet.

- Do the ToC TT route on your "recovery" day. There are number of wineries along the route and a couple of nice restaurants in the village of Los Olivos. FWIW, Buttonwood, located on Alamo Pintado, is my favorite winery in the area.

JSR


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

The RV park in Beullton is nice and you could ride out Santa Rosa road to the 1 then back on the 246.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dont forget Drum Canyon. Buelton in my opinion is one of the best places to ride in Cali
Have fun.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

JSR said:


> Good choice, Joe. You're going to love riding in that area. Here are a few specific tips:
> 
> - I notice that a number of the rides heading west of Buellton start on Hwy 240. A nice alternative is Santa Rosa Rd., which is very quiet and bucolic. It can be found just west of HWY 101 and just south of town.
> 
> ...


"Recovery day?" - I can recover shovelling my driveway when I'm back in Tororto. I think I just might check out some of the wineries tho.

Thanks for the advise guys.

Joe


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks again for the advise folks.

As I plan the trip, I'm debating bike rental vs bringing my own rig. I already have the bike box rented and will probably bring my own bike, but I just thought I would ask if anyone knows of a high end road bike rental place in the Santa Barbara/Solvang area (or somewhere close by). 

Joe


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Ask Dave at http://www.fastrackbicycles.com/ . He might have a rental or know of a local source.

FWIW...I would rather bring my own bike versus renting.

*Edit*

This outfit offers bike rentals and tours in the area.

http://www.winecountrycycling.com/html/bike_rental.html


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> Ask Dave at http://www.fastrackbicycles.com/ . He might have a rental or know of a local source.
> 
> FWIW...I would rather bring my own bike versus renting.
> 
> ...



I have to agree about bringing/riding my own bike and that's probably the what I'll do. I just have that nagging in the back of my head "what if the airline loses/damages..." you know what I mean. Thanks for the links, I'll give them a call. It actually appears as tho it will be more expensive to rent, and then I have no PM, a different saddle and the fit won't be quite right.

Enjoy the day
Joe


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I had a family reunion in Taos, New Mexico a couple of years ago and packed my bike in a Trico Sportcase and shipped it via UPS a few days ahead of me getting there. When I got to the hotel, the bike was waiting for me. 

You might want to consider this as an option. It cost less than checking it in as luggage and less stuff to lug around at the airport.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I looked into that too, but unless I don't want my bike for 4 or 5 days before I go, it was going to cost $450 (plus the $75 it's costing me to rent the case for 1 week) to ship UPS. I can check it each way on the plane for $50-$100 depending on the airline.

Thanks again for all the great advise RG (and others) - nothing like local knowledge when planning.

Joe


----------

